# Any tips on removing a stuck bronze drain plug?



## captken

The drain plug in my son's new boat is stuck. (Screw in bronze plug) Any ideas on how to remove it?


----------



## Garbo

I use a 1/2' wrench. But, for a stuck plug, you could use a 1/2 wrench with a short length of pipe placed over it for more leverage. Once you get it started it should be easily finished with the wrench alone.


----------



## danthemanx07

No sure what his setup is like, but on my last boat, the whole plug assembly was held on with three self tapping screws. Pretty easy to take the whole thing out if necessary. You could probably take in out and then screw to a large piece of stationary wood, like a pillar,to get a better crack at it. Just a thought.


----------



## bamachem

> *danthemanx07 (4/6/2009)*No sure what his setup is like, but on my last boat, the whole plug assembly was held on with three self tapping screws. Pretty easy to take the whole thing out if necessary. You could probably take in out and then screw to a large piece of stationary wood, like a pillar,to get a better crack at it. Just a thought.


ditto. or, just buy a whole new assembly for about $12-$15 and don't waste your time w/ the old one that may be corroded beyond holding a good seal anyway.


----------



## captken

Thanks. I want to get it out and replace the brass plug with a PVC plug.


----------



## Speckulator

Why use a pvc plug????

George


----------



## UnderWater Angler

Like garbo said, just find a wrench to fit and use a cheater bar; the longer the better. I just got the nut off my hitch that was stuck on there so hard i couldn't believe it...damn saltwater:banghead


----------



## BIGRIGZ

Get some PB Blaster penetrating catalyst. NOT WD40, NOT FREEZE OFF, nothing but PB BLASTER.



Soak it good for 1-2 mins, then rap on the top of the Plug with a hammer firmly 3-4 times, then use the wrench, it should come off pretty easy.



let us know how you do.........


----------



## sealark

If that sucker is frozen that bad trying to unscrew it will probably just tear the screws out and make a mess of the fiberglass. Take it out like suggested and heat it or put it in a vise and remove the plug. Then 5200 it and put new screws back in it. When the 5200 dries in a week it will never leak. And just lube or remove the plug on a regular basis.


----------



## johnsonbeachbum

> *Speckulator (4/6/2009)*Why use a pvc plug????
> 
> George


Too much torgue and you risk glass damage also if you wach it too hard with a hammer. PB Blaster soak it overnight then try to wrench it out.

I would replace the plug with a pvc pipe plug also, it will never corrode and it is soft enough to fill the threads and seal good by hand.


----------



## Speckulator

You want the plug in snug.....have seen em installed finger tight....luckily for a fellow, the plug fell out at the landing after a 2hr joy ride......I put em in with a wrench.....brass, bronze or the chrome ones....YMMV!!!!!

If you're worried about breakin the fg or pulling the screws, the transom may have a problem and ya shouldn't be in the boat anyway......

George


----------



## RaceCarGuy

I have done this a couple of times for people. Heat it with a propane torch, be careful it does not need to be very hot around 200 degrees and it will come out with little effort. Clean the plug with a wire brush, coat it with anti seaze and put it back in next time you go out. Coat the plug with anti seaze every two or three trips. Use a brass plug and put it in with a wrench around 20 foot pounds. Never use a pvc plug in a boat! Always take the plug out after using the boat and you will never have another problem. At least with the plug anyway.


----------



## sealark

> *RaceCarGuy (4/8/2009)*I have done this a couple of times for people. Heat it with a propane torch, be careful it does not need to be very hot around 200 degrees and it will come out with little effort. Clean the plug with a wire brush, coat it with anti seaze and put it back in next time you go out. Coat the plug with anti seaze every two or three trips. Use a brass plug and put it in with a wrench around 20 foot pounds. Never use a pvc plug in a boat! Always take the plug out after using the boat and you will never have another problem. At least with the plug anyway.


It's mounted in fiberglass, if you heat it to 200 degrees with a torch it will surley do more harm to the hull than good..:nonono


----------



## RaceCarGuy

Sorry to disagree, but I have to Sealark.....How hot do you think things get heated in direct sunlight? I have seen fiberglass race car bodies well over 150 degrees with only sunshine on them. not to mention that they are less than 2lb per square foot fiberglass. much heavier on a boat transom. 200 degrees will not harm fiberglass, I can promise that I can get that plug out with little efort and less than 5 mins without damage to his boat. Would be more that happy to help him out with itif he wants.


----------



## sealark

I was just figuring in order to get the plug that hot the flame might just get the surrounding area hotter and cause problems if you have done it before I stand to be corrected..:doh


----------



## johnsonbeachbum

> *RaceCarGuy (4/8/2009)*INever use a pvc plug in a boat! .


Why???


----------



## RaceCarGuy

> *johnsonbeachbum (4/9/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *RaceCarGuy (4/8/2009)*INever use a pvc plug in a boat! .
> 
> 
> 
> Why???
Click to expand...

Because of the safety factor, brass is many, many, many times stronger and can take being installed and removed indefinitely without failure. Why would you want to risk your boat sinking over a pvc plug? I don't believe you could find a reputable marine dealership/repair shop that would recommend a pvc plug. Besides there is no reason not to use the right part, which is a brass plug installed with a wrench. Then you have no worries with the plug!


----------



## captken

Rhett got the plug out last night. I didn't ask him how he did it.

Thanks for all the suggestions.


----------



## Garbo

I would use a 1/2" wrench with the leverage of a cheater bar if needed. 

I would also be very careful about some of the advise you might get. 

A 1/2" wrench with a cheater bar......


----------



## johnsonbeachbum

> *RaceCarGuy (4/9/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *johnsonbeachbum (4/9/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *RaceCarGuy (4/8/2009)*INever use a pvc plug in a boat! .
> 
> 
> 
> Why???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Because of the safety factor, brass is many, many, many times stronger and can take being installed and removed indefinitely without failure. Why would you want to risk your boat sinking over a pvc plug? I don't believe you could find a reputable marine dealership/repair shop that would recommend a pvc plug. Besides there is no reason not to use the right part, which is a brass plug installed with a wrench. Then you have no worries with the plug!
Click to expand...

So one of those expansion type rubber plugs would be in the same catagory as a pvc plug?


----------

